# [Israeli NR] Shai Ziv - 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, & OH averages and singles



## sz35 (Jun 6, 2010)

2x2 a5: 7.39 NR




3x3 single: 15.15 NR




3x3 a5: 16.95 NR




4x4 a5: 1:17.13 NR (Single: 1:10.69 NR)




5x5 a5: 2:04.48 NR (Single 1:47.40 NR)




OH a5: 40.01 NR (Single: 36.50 NR)





Very nice for 1st competition


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 6, 2010)

what country do you represent?


----------



## sz35 (Jun 6, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> what country do you represent?



Israel


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 8, 2010)

I remember watching your reaction after your 1.47.40 5x5. You looked like you was going to faint!

Well done.


----------



## sz35 (Jun 9, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> I remember watching your reaction after your 1.47.40 5x5. You looked like you was going to faint!
> 
> Well done.



THX


----------



## CubeDust (Jun 9, 2010)

sz35 said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > what country do you represent?
> ...



yay israel!! im the 2nd in everything.. after you


----------

